# SE ACABÓ EL REMAR: TELEMADRID RECONOCE "LA GRAN RENVNCIA" Y ADMITE QUE EL REMERO YA NO PUEDE MÁS. TODOS A VIVIR VIDA BOHEMIA COMO EL LOBO ESTEPARIO.



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (11 May 2022)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 May 2022)

Apostaría a que en España el 90% de "la gran renuncia" está protagonizada por hombres (no tanto por mujeres) que ya no pueden mas.

Porque, como hemos tratado cientos de veces en el foro, cada vez mas los empleos cómodos se otorgan a mujeres y los que suponen una importante exigencia física o riesgo de morir se los comen hombres.

Hace años al menos desde esos empleos podías regresar a una casa que podías pagar en pocos años y encontrar una mujer fiel y unos hijos que al menos si se drogaban o se dedicaban a fockar en vez de estudiar no lo hacian en el salón de casa delante tuyo. Estar rompiéndote los cuernos en un trabajo demoledor para que tu mujer que trabaja de cajera en el super o de dependienta en una óptica te exija compartir al 50% las tareas domésticas y se "zumbe" a escondidas al profesor dominicano de zumba no motiva nada. Y no olvides, españolito, que el débito matrimonial ya no existe, que solo si es si y que tu mujer te racionará el sexo según como te portes. Por lo que no debes olvidar ser romántico y detallista, y darle a tu señora los debidos caprichos si quieres un poco de cariño.

.....luego ademas encuentras a tu hijo dedicado al autocultivo de cannabis en su cuarto y tu hija dice que de estudiar nada, que ella quiere ser influencer y que por lo visto entre lo que sacas de patrocinios y los viajecitos a Dubai a fockar con el potentado de turno se puede sacar 10.000 pavos al mes sin casi esfuerzo......

....mientras asumes esa realidad dedicando un altísimo porcentaje de tu sueldo -lo que te queda tras los leoninos impuestos- a pagar al casero o al banco no menos de 300 en ciudades medianas y no menos de 450 en Madrid-Barcelona, y ello suponiendo que tu mujer comparta los gastos de vivienda al 50%......porque si ella no trabaja te comeras no menos de 600 en medianas y no menos de 900 en Madrid-Barcelona.......

....y como guinda final, la omnipresente espada de Damocles del divorcio con VIOGEN, que te convertirá en una cuenta corriente con patas para tu ex-exposa que se quedará con el usufructo de la vivienda (tendras que seguir pagando tu parte, y resolver tus necesidades de vivienda con lo que te quede) y pasar cada mes las pensiones alimenticias y compensatorias que proceda.

*Cito un estupendo post de @pacomer que lo define muy bien

Los remeros del país se hacinan en Al-Madrit y Warcelona teniendo que remar cada vez más horas y a ritmo de boga espolón de combate para mantener a politicastros, menas, funcicharos, pelosfritos, progrechiringuitos, jubilatas, alien-paguiteros, paguiteros a secas y un largo etc., Y es que el que rema ya lo hace con un rictus próximo al infartado amarrado encima con cadena a las bolas adicionales de la hipoteca, las larvas y bajo la mirada atenta de la domina viogenizadora por si decelera la cadencia del remado: la felicidad pura y dura, "hoygan"!

JODER, ES QUE ES NORMAL QUE EL HOMBRE NO AGUANTE MAS*


Y lo anterior era antes de la actual crisis. Ahora sumale la desmotivación de ver como la inflación se come el 10% anual de tus pequeños ahorros, y suma el disparado precio de la gasolina, que hace que para muchos desplazarse bastantes km deje de ser rentable para cobrar poco.......Pues mejor hacer como los importados o etnianos y vivir de paguitas. A fin de cuentas el 90% de los Españoles ahorra poco o nada así que en un par de meses de no currar ya estas en la indigencia y causas derecho a ayudas sociales.

Y mientras tanto, grandes sueldos reservados para gente que aporta tanto valor añadido a la sociedad como pipi estrada (8000 al mes) o kiko hernandez









Pipi Estrada revela la astronómica cifra de dinero que gana al mes


Pipi Estrada ha revelado en 'Sálvame' el dinero que ha llegado a facturar por su labor como colaborador en televisión y en otros medios.




www.semana.es













La nueva casa de Kiko Hernández y cómo ha invertido sus ganancias en televisión


El colaborador de 'Sálvame', según publica 'Diez Minutos', se ha mudado a una nueva casa valorada en 2,5 millones de euros. Actualmente no tiene empresas en activo




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

Justo cuando han subido todo y piensan seguir y las paguitas son para los de siempre... No trabaja el que puede, que son muy pocos. Son chorradas que dicen para que la gente crea que algo va a mejorar porque digan que no encuentran a gente...


----------



## Cicciolino (11 May 2022)

No cuela, remeritos, vuelta a la jaula.

TeleMadrid no es vuetra hamija.


----------



## rsaca (11 May 2022)

Si ahora el 80% de mujeres son folladas solo por el 20% de hombres, que sea ese 20% el que curre y cotice para mantenernos a todos. Y sino volvemos al sistema tradicional, con todo el mundo con mujer en casa, familia y sin denuncias. Para que currar si solo puedes aspirar a vivir como un esclavo. La alternativa, que acabará llegando, no es tener a todos currando como vegetales, sino reventar el sistema a hostias.


Cicciolino dijo:


> No cuela, remeritos, vuelta a la jaula.
> 
> TeleMadrid no es vuetra hamija.


----------



## ÆON (11 May 2022)

Por dos duros trabajar puteado hasta morir. Cosido a impuestos que van a mil mierdas contra el mismo que los paga.

Como que no pinta muy inspirador. La vida amish es más atractiva que esto.

Esto de la renuncia va contra su retórica de tener que importar más y más pagapensiones. Dentro de sus contradicciones puede luego va y lo utilicen como otro pretexto para traer otros cuantos millones más, que los meten con pretextos o sin ellos.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 May 2022)

Yo llevo ya casi una década. Llegáis tarde.


----------



## bertie (11 May 2022)

No hace falta trabajar para vivir, el que trabaja lo hace por vicio.


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Si ahora el 80% de mujeres son folladas solo por el 20% de hombres, que sea ese 20% el que curre y cotice para mantenernos a todos. Y sino volvemos al sistema tradicional, con todo el mundo con mujer en casa, familia y sin denuncias. Para que currar si solo puedes aspirar a vivir como un esclavo. La alternativa, que acabará llegando, no es tener a todos currando como vegetales, sino reventar el sistema a hostias.



Eso se lo dices al cajero al ir a comprar, a la compañía de la luz etc. En este país tienes migajas o nada.


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo llevo ya casi una década. Llegáis tarde.



Con alguna paga.


----------



## Titomadrid (11 May 2022)

Había un vídeo viral argentino en el que se decía más o menos: si trabajas pagas impuestos, si compras pagas impuestos, si fumas pagas impuestos, si bebes pagas impuestos, si donas pagas impuestos... si te mueres pagas impuestos!!!! Si te tocas los guevos en cambio cobras!!!!

Pues la gente aprende!


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (11 May 2022)

bertie dijo:


> No hace falta trabajar para vivir, el que trabaja lo hace por vicio.



Más bien por presión social.

Sin visillera, sin larvas, sin cipoteca a 40 años y sin lamerle el culo a un jefe cabrón, eres un proscrito de la sociedad.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (11 May 2022)

A remar higofrutas, que esas paguitas no se pagan solas


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Con alguna paga.



No. 
con alguna rentilla de mis años de ahorro e inversión y con mucho lonchafinismo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 May 2022)

¿Y cómo pagan el alquiler, hipoteca y las facturas los "grandes renunciantes" esos, que yo no conozco a ninguno más allá de la propaganda del sistema?

¿Por qué se está haciendo tanta propaganda de esta mentira?, ¿Qué se busca con ello?


----------



## PalPueblo (11 May 2022)

1200 euros a 45 minutos de tu casa. Y tirando de radial, trabajos en altura y respirando la mierda que suelta el metal.

Y una cajera 1800.

El siglo xxi


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y cómo pagan el alquiler, hipoteca y las facturas los "grandes renunciantes" esos, que yo no conozco a ninguno más allá de la propaganda del sistema?
> 
> ¿Por qué se está haciendo tanta propaganda de esta mentira?, ¿Qué se busca con ello?



Imagino que están allanando el terreno para la renta básica universal. Que por otra parte, es la consecuencia del estrepitoso fracaso del modelo anglosionista en el que vivimos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Imagino que están allanando el terreno para la renta básica universal. Que por otra parte, es la consecuencia del estrepitoso fracaso del modelo anglosionista en el que vivimos.




Tiene más sentido, podría ser. Pero antes hay que solucionar las macroestafas y robos del alquiler, la hipoteca y las pensiones, para que la RBU sea factible.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



30.000 personas no parece una cantidad relevante.
Y por lo que puedo entender, esto de la Gran Renuncia parece ser lo mismo que decidí hacer hace ya más de 20 años.

Deje mi superespecialización a la que había dedicaba 24/7 de mi vida, para ser un mojón más de nuestro mundo laboral. 
"A dejado de ser abogada para ser pastelera".
Hace más de 15 años que tengo compañeros que decidieron dejar la abogacía para unirse al mundo de los mojones.

En mi grupo, que somos la última mierda de la Admón Pública, cuento con un Ingeniero Industrial, un Abogado y ahora se nos ha unido una Bióloga, todos perfectamente capacitados para sonreir y dar coba a nuestros superiores, siempre que estos lo merezcan y lo necesiten.

También es cierto que se hace complicado compartir el espacio laboral con todo tipo de chusma y gañanes, pero con el tiempo sus envidias, su bajeza moral, su repugnante escala de valores y su falsedad, terminan por resultarte incluso enternecedores.

Somos gente completamente decidida a no aportar nada, ni a esta sociedad, ni a la Admón. que nos cobija, salvo cumplir estrictamente con las obligaciones que exige nuestro contrato de trabajo.

En España no existe La Gran Renuncia, pero ¡ojo! que nos están diciendo que han convocado a la Patronal y a los Sindicatos para dar solución a este problema, a un problema que en España no existe.

*¿Qué traman ahora estos hijos de puta?*


----------



## EL FARAON (11 May 2022)

Con el cuento de que tus impuestos van a parar para la sociedad del bienestar muchos están recibiendo latigazos en su puesto de remero. 

Hasta que el remero se da cuenta de que es un gilipollas viendo que esa sociedad de bienestar la disfrutan los vagos, maleantes y corruptos llevándose el dinero de tus impuestos a manos llenas a base de paguitas y comisiones.

Cuando antes dejes el remo o te salgas de la carrera de las ratas mejor estarás.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> 30.000 personas no parece una cantidad relevante.
> Y por lo que puedo entender, esto de la Gran Renuncia parece ser lo mismo que decidí hacer hace ya más de 20 años.
> 
> Deje mi superespecialización a la que había dedicaba 24/7 de mi vida, para ser un mojón más de nuestro mundo laboral.
> ...




RBU como propone uno aquí, lo más seguro.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> RBU como propone uno aquí, lo más seguro.



Algo traman estos cabrones, 30.000 personas no son nada para una población de más de 40.000.000.
Pero con bien dices, está el problema de la vivienda, la RBU no va a cubrir la ambición de nuestros Caseros Usureros y rentistas.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

En mi opinión, al convocar a los interlocutores sociales, a los españoles les van a apretar "las clavijas",
¿reducción del subsidio por desempleo?


----------



## Mitsou (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Algo traman estos cabrones, 30.000 personas no son nada para una población de más de 40.000.000.
> Pero con bien dices, está el problema de la vivienda, la RBU no va a cubrir la ambición de nuestros Caseros Usureros y rentistas.



No no, esos 30000 habrá que contarlos entre los que tienen empleo, no sobre la población general. Que sigue siendo una parte muy pequeña? Sí, pero si les preocupa como para salir en prensa y tratar el tema igual es que no son 30000


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

¿Obligación de todos los españoles en edad militar para trabajar de camareros?.
Lo veo venir.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Algo traman estos cabrones, 30.000 personas no son nada para una población de más de 40.000.000.
> Pero con bien dices, está el problema de la vivienda, la RBU no va a cubrir la ambición de nuestros *Caseros Usureros y rentistas*.




Que son pensionistas la inmensa mayoría de ellos... y recordemos que el sistema de pensiones es una estafa piramidal quebradísima.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¿Obligación de todos los españoles en edad militar para trabajar de camareros?.
> Lo veo venir.




¿Ya no vienen inmigrantes a hacer los trabajos que los españoles "no quieren hacer"*?

_*Por cuatro chavos de mierda y más horas que un reloj_


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Titomadrid (11 May 2022)

Con hijos no se puede renunciar. La Segunda vuelta de tuerca a la Gran Renuncia es que la gente además del trabajo renuncia a los hijos.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Ya no vienen inmigrantes a hacer los trabajos que los españoles "no quieren hacer"*?
> 
> _*Por cuatro chavos de mierda y más horas que un reloj_



Puedo estar equivocado, pero los inmigrantes en los trabajos que los españoles no quieren hacer, como el de camarero, en cuanto encuentran algo mejor ni se despiden, simplemente no vuelven a aparecer por el "puesto de trabajo".

Nada de comunicarlo por escrito con 15 dias de antelación, ni cumplir con las más mínimas normas protocolarias a las que a los españoles nos tienen acostumbrados para estos casos.
Son costumbre diferentes.

En lo que llega la RBU y ahora que hemos vuelto a renacer tras el COVid, los hosteleros de la Costa van a necesitar camareros, si o si.
Es mucho lo que nos estamos jugando, que diría un Ministro de Economía español, y aquí no pueden faltar camareros a jornadas de 12 horas cobrando 1000 euros al mes.

El gobierno no va a dejar a nadie atrás y menos a los hosteleros


----------



## EL FARAON (11 May 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Con hijos no se puede renunciar. La Segunda vuelta de tuerca a la Gran Renuncia es que la gente además del trabajo renuncia a los hijos.



No se si sabrás que la natalidad está en caída libre.

Traer esclavos a esta sociedad en decadencia no es buena idea.


----------



## gester (11 May 2022)

Que rbu? Si en junio el BCE deja de comprar deuda. Igual es que hay más gente de la que dicen que esta hasta la polla y ha dejado de currar para mantener parásitos de arriba y de abajo. Y sin remeros, quién produce? Quién consume? Quién paga impuestos? .... Pues eso ... Que han apretado tanto que la rosca se ha pasado.


----------



## pepeleches (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Algo traman estos cabrones, 30.000 personas no son nada para una población de más de 40.000.000.
> Pero con bien dices, está el problema de la vivienda, la RBU no va a cubrir la ambición de nuestros Caseros Usureros y rentistas.



Si están haciendo semejante relato de un hecho que afecta a un 0,07% de la población, no dudes que hay un interés detrás en meter en la cabeza del personal una solución urgente para tan significativo problema. 

Aparte de que me gustaría saber hasta qué punto estas cifras las han sacado de donde yo te diga....


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Es mucho lo que nos estamos jugando, que diría un Ministro de Economía, y *aquí no pueden faltar camareros a jornadas de 12 horas cobrando 1000 euros al mes.*



¿Sí...?

Pues BUENA SUERTE.


----------



## Akira. (11 May 2022)

"La pandemia ha tenido mucho que ver" dice el manipulador.


----------



## DVD1975 (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Puedo estar equivocado, pero los inmigrantes en los trabajos que los españoles no quieren hacer, como el de camarero, en cuanto encuentran algo mejor ni se despiden, simplemente no vuelven a aparecer por el "puesto de trabajo".
> 
> Nada de comunicarlo por escrito con 15 dias de antelación, ni cumplir con las más mínimas normas protocolarias a las que a los españoles nos tienen acostumbrados para estos casos.
> Son costumbre diferentes.
> ...



Pues es cierto solo los inmis con buena formación avisan.
En trabajos basura he tenido a compañeros que se iban sin avisar esperaban a cobrar la nómina y adiós muy buenas.
Luego la empresa les reclamaba los 15 días y no lo encontraban jajaaa.


----------



## DVD1975 (11 May 2022)

Lo de no ayudar tareas domésticas haztelo ver.
Mi pareja tuvo trabajos duros y lo hacía.
Eso lo que pasa que algunos hombres os creéis que vuestra mujer es vuestra esclava.


----------



## DVD1975 (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y cómo pagan el alquiler, hipoteca y las facturas los "grandes renunciantes" esos, que yo no conozco a ninguno más allá de la propaganda del sistema?
> 
> ¿Por qué se está haciendo tanta propaganda de esta mentira?, ¿Qué se busca con ello?



Muchos de familiares,herencias.
Antes la gente vendía patrimonio ahora no.
Ahora está pasando lo que usa generaciones viviendo en casa de abuelo o padres.
Yo no veia desde hace años pero ahora ya se ve mucho.
Viven con los abuelos padres y ahorran y en un futuro si pueden pagan un piso 
Trabajo en b y ayudas cotizar para cobrar el paro si les sale un trabajo bueno lo cogen sino no.
Y tan tranquilos.
Una ex vecina mis 40 años 3 hijos los 3 trabajando ella no ha trabajado nunca en su vida el marido de vigilante siempre han vivido de ayudas de la abuela madre.
Super sana no madruga etc.
Otro caso lo mismo el y ella pero cogen los trabajos que les conviene.
No tendran un BMW o ropa de zara pero no tienen que aguantar a gentuza de mierda.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Imagino que están allanando el terreno para la renta básica universal. Que por otra parte, es la consecuencia del estrepitoso fracaso del modelo anglosionista en el que vivimos.



Universal los cojones. Si acaso renta básica vacunal.

¿O te piensas que no van a poner condiciones eugenésicas?


----------



## GatoAzul (11 May 2022)

Los que renuncian es porque reciben paga o tienen otra oferta de trabajo, porque las facturas se siguen acumulando.
No se puede comparar el trabajo de Estados Unidos con el de España. Años luz de diferencia. Cuando hay mucho trabajo uno tiene mayor libertad para cambiar de puesto, cosa que no pasa en España puesto que escasean empresas serias y buenos puestos de trabajo.

En la construcción han sido los dueños de las constructoras e inmobiliarias las que se han cargado el sector. Hay trabajadores (a pie de obra) que cobran hoy por hoy la mitad del sueldo que ganaban en el mismo gremio hace veinte años teniendo hoy mayor responsabilidad y trabajando cada vez más horas. La gente que se contrata, muchos carecen de experiencia y no hablan ni bien el español.
Otros nada más salir de la obra (por no hablar de los que empiezan antes de salir) se dedican a beber cervezas en la calle sentados en los bancos de algún parque y luego se van a dormir la mona hasta el día siguiente.
Así que los buenos trabajadores profesionales que quedan han educado a sus hijos, con conocimiento y desmostración de causa, a que se preparen para trabajar en otros gremios. Han vivido en sus propias carnes el abuso y la falta de reconocimiento de su trabajo viendo como otros se lo llevan muerto por no hacer nada.
Si a todo ello le sumamos el coste de la vida que no cesa de subir y subir mientras que los salarios no están de acorde al coste de la vida, es sólo de lógica que los que se preparan para la vida laboral se marchen del país a buscar una mejor oferta de vida y que en España sólo vaya quedando los rezagados y los que llegan de fuera con una mano delante y otra detrás.


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

La gran renuncia made in Spain es esto:

_'Ha dejado de ser abogada para convertirse en pastelera'_


----------



## Black Jack (11 May 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Con hijos no se puede renunciar. La Segunda vuelta de tuerca a la Gran Renuncia es que la gente además del trabajo renuncia a los hijos.



De hecho, es justo al revés. La primera gran renuncia ha sido a formar una familia. Y como ya no puedes formar una familia, pues renuncias al curro, ¿para qué romperse el lomo si el hombre por 4 perras sobrevive sin problemas?


----------



## trukutruku (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> 30.000 personas no parece una cantidad relevante.
> Y por lo que puedo entender, esto de la Gran Renuncia parece ser lo mismo que decidí hacer hace ya más de 20 años.
> 
> Deje mi superespecialización a la que había dedicaba 24/7 de mi vida, para ser un mojón más de nuestro mundo laboral.
> ...



Mas inmis. Se han dado cuenta que en españa como les de a todos por despertsr les cambian al titere e igual les ponen a alguien a quien no controlan.

Solucion? La misma quenen francia y suecia. Petsr el pais de inmigracion que solo votara a 1 partido para que sea ingobernable o para que salga siempre alguno de los perritos de las élites.


----------



## Klapaucius (11 May 2022)

Están pesados con la gran renuncia. Durará unas semanas como la parida esa del gran apagón y después nadie se acordará. Comp todas las gilipolleces que salen en TV y que acaban repitiendo como loros los NPCs


----------



## butricio (11 May 2022)

Cuando se ponga de moda las charos de baja por fibromialgia diran que fueron pioneras


----------



## risto mejido (11 May 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Había un vídeo viral argentino en el que se decía más o menos: si trabajas pagas impuestos, si compras pagas impuestos, si fumas pagas impuestos, si bebes pagas impuestos, si donas pagas impuestos... si te mueres pagas impuestos!!!! Si te tocas los guevos en cambio cobras!!!!
> 
> Pues la gente aprende!



bueniiiisimo


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

Charos con fibromialgia había hace mucho tiempo, lo que pasa es que ahora se habla mucho sobre esto.
Lo que está de moda, pero solo los "más preparados" se lo pueden permitir, es algo relacionado con muerte súbita, no recuerdo el nombre de la enfermedad, pero se trata de que en cualquier momento te puedes morir porque se te puede parar el corazón.

Una vez que te han diagnosticado esta enfermedad te dan la pensión total, solo conozco dos casos y casualmente estas dos personas están muy comprometidas con un partido político. 

Pasan los años y a estos cabrones cada día los veo mejor.


----------



## tunante (11 May 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> "La pandemia ha tenido mucho que ver" dice el manipulador.




Y ni pío de la gran vacunación...


----------



## Janus (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



Circulen, esto lo inventaron los andaluces hace 44 años


----------



## tilo_amarillo (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *¿Qué traman ahora estos hijos de puta?*



Llenarnos el país de marronidos, acelerar la balcanización inminente de las sociedades occidentales para terminar de destruirlas. En Washington tienen claro que quieren destruir Europa para quitarse un competidor ahora que llega la escasez. Y cuando se desate la miseria, las sociedades "plurales" van a caer en el caos absoluto. Ahmed, Mamadú o Wilson saben qué harán para dar de comer a sus larvas si no hay de dónde sacar. Nos dirigimos a un gran enfrentamiento social, y cuanta más división cultural haya, más destrucción nacional habrá.


----------



## Redoneon (11 May 2022)

Pero no se tiene en cuenta a toda esa gente que no trabaja y no le importa el desprestigio social de no hacerlo. Esos 30000 son de gente que ha trabajado el último mes y se a ido. Lo otro o lo ignorado por Telemadrid es la mitad de la población activa, la mitad!


----------



## tilo_amarillo (11 May 2022)

Mucha gente -yo incluido- que dice conocer a inmigrantes buenos, trabajadores y pacíficos, olvida un detalle: la miseria vuelve al ser humano un hijo de puta del peor pelaje. Y en ese sentido, muchos inmigrantes que se adaptaron al país, dejaron en modo dormido sus antecedentes bárbaros. Los reactivarán cuando llegue el momento, con todo lo que implica.


----------



## Cleonte (11 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Que rbu? Si en junio el BCE deja de comprar deuda. Igual es que hay más gente de la que dicen que esta hasta la polla y ha dejado de currar para mantener parásitos de arriba y de abajo. Y sin remeros, quién produce? Quién consume? Quién paga impuestos? .... Pues eso ... Que han apretado tanto que la rosca se ha pasado.



En junio dirán que dejarán de hacerlo a partir de diciembre. Así llevamos años.


----------



## Euron G. (11 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> que ella quiere ser influencer y que por lo visto entre lo que sacas de patrocinios y los viajecitos a Dubai a fockar con el potentado de turno se puede sacar 10.000 pavos al mes sin casi esfuerzo


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y cómo pagan el alquiler, hipoteca y las facturas los "grandes renunciantes" esos, que yo no conozco a ninguno más allá de la propaganda del sistema?
> 
> ¿Por qué se está haciendo tanta propaganda de esta mentira?, ¿Qué se busca con ello?



A ver qué dice la wikipedia... Great Resignation - Wikipedia

_Much of the layoffs and resignations were driven by women, who disproportionately work in industries that were affected most by the lockdowns
COVID-19 stimulus payments and rises in unemployment benefits have allowed those who rely on low-wage jobs for survival to stay home
The exodus is being driven by Millennials and Generation Z,_


Resumen, al menos en USA: jóvenes y mujeres

Así que, ¿que quién paga el alquiler y las facturas? Los de siempre... Hombres de > 40, sea directamente o con el estado como intermediario.


----------



## Cleonte (11 May 2022)

tilo_amarillo dijo:


> Mucha gente -yo incluido- que dice conocer a inmigrantes buenos, trabajadores y pacíficos, olvida un detalle: la miseria vuelve al ser humano un hijo de puta del peor pelaje. Y en ese sentido, muchos inmigrantes que se adaptaron al país, dejaron en modo dormido sus antecedentes bárbaros. Los reactivarán cuando llegue el momento, con todo lo que implica.



El verdadero problema no son los inmigrantes sino sus hijos. La mayoría de los inmigrantes saben la mierda de la que vienen y sienten cierta gratitud pero sus hijos no.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 May 2022)

Las *minorías aristocráticas* de hoy, con todos los derechos y privilegios y absolutamente ninguna responsabilidad, son los señores feudales de la edad media.


----------



## Sementalytal (11 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Apostaría a que en España el 90% de "la gran renuncia" está protagonizada por hombres (no tanto por mujeres) que ya no pueden mas.
> 
> Porque, como hemos tratado cientos de veces en el foro, cada vez mas los empleos cómodos se otorgan a mujeres y los que suponen una importante exigencia física o riesgo de morir se los comen hombres.
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOTALISIMO


----------



## Visilleras (11 May 2022)

¿También ha salido en Telemadrid?

En menos de una semana aparecen artículos en El País, Público y reportajes en Telemadrid y Yolanda Diaz lo menciona en un encuentro con empresarios...

HUELE A CHAMUSQUINA DE AQUÍ A LIMA

Spoiler:





Overton de libro.






Relacionado:






Crisis: - "4 razones que explican por qué no habrá una 'Gran renuncia' en España"


4 razones que explican por qué no habrá una 'Gran renuncia' en España Inma Benedito 11-13 minutos En España hay casi un millón de personas que ni tienen empleo ni lo están buscando. No son ninis, son desanimados, y también los hay dentro del propio mercado laboral: más de la mitad de los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 May 2022)

Gran renuncia es otro montaje al nivel del Kovik y Ukrania.
Si sale en las teles es otro paso hacia el 2030 del nwo para implantar eso de no tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> 30.000 personas no parece una cantidad relevante.
> Y por lo que puedo entender, esto de la Gran Renuncia parece ser lo mismo que decidí hacer hace ya más de 20 años.
> 
> Deje mi superespecialización a la que había dedicaba 24/7 de mi vida, para ser un mojón más de nuestro mundo laboral.
> ...



Al ultimo curso del INEM que fui me quede ofiplatico. Teniamos una 1 biologa, 2 geografos, 1 geologo, 2 ingenieros industriales, 1 biotecnologa, 1 ingeniero aerospacial, 1 matematica y mas cosas. Todos unos ineptos de la ostia, en paro y que no habian dado palo al agua con casi 40 tacos.

Cuando me tocaba hablar, pregunte si nos habian reunido alli para el curso, o para ir a un encuentro en la tercera fase. 

Era un curso de programacion basica y la mayoria lo dejaron, decian que era demasiado dificil. El nivel del curso era tan bajo que yo me estaba haciendo cursos en Coursera mientras el profesor explicaba por decima vez el mismo concepto. Este es es el nivel.


----------



## Rocker (11 May 2022)

En realidad en España nadie deja de trabajar así como así, eso de la renuncia en España es mentira, más bien es que te mandan al paro.
En España no puedes permitirte el lujo de mandar por culo a tu jefe si no tienes otro trabajo atado al que cambiarte, es un cuento chino, es simplemente mentira. 

Y estoy hablando de padres de familia, no hablo de adolescentes casapapis, cuarentones casapapis, y gente con adicciones casapapis, ninis, gitanos y demás etnias que si no dan un palo al agua es porque viven como tercermundistas y con la mosca destrás de la oreja siempre porque se dedican a trapichear para ganarse mucho o poco, pero en definitiva es vida de fracasado si te trincan.

En España los que dejan de remar son los directivos que se han quemado, los informáticos con sueldo decente y ahorros que pueden pasarse dos años mirando otras opciones o preparando las maletas para largarse a otro lado, los que tienen 60 años y están tan quemados de sumar trabajos de mierda, aguantar jefes y épocas de desempleo y vuelta a empezar, esos se cogen bajas empalman con paguitas para mayores y hasta la jubilación.

El resto, no os equivoquéis en España no dejan de remar, a no ser que sean unos perroflautas y se vayan de hippies a mudarse a una chabola en un pueblo perdido.

Los yankies y los anglos están a otro nivel, y para ellos dejar de remar no es pasarse a vivir tickets de comida y benefits, de esos siempre habrá, pero esos son los yonkies y los vagos. 

Los que dejan de remar allí montan su propia empresa de cualquier cosa relacionado o no con su trabajo, o simplemente con cualquier aficción que tuvieran y normalmente a no ser que seas muy zote les da para vivir.

Los españoles hasta para vivir siendo un jeta la mayoría no sabemos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> En España los que dejan de remar son los directivos que se han quemado, los informáticos con sueldo decente y ahorros que pueden pasarse dos años mirando otras opciones o preparando las maletas para largarse a otro lado,



Exactamente. Muy buen resumen.
Quieren comparar el estercolero laboral español con usa para convencernos que hay paro porque la gente no quiere trabajar.


----------



## DVD1975 (11 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Al ultimo curso del INEM que fui me quede ofiplatico. Teniamos una 1 biologa, 2 geografos, 1 geologo, 2 ingenieros industriales, 1 biotecnologa, 1 ingeniero aerospacial, 1 matematica y mas cosas. Todos unos ineptos de la ostia, en paro y que no habian dado palo al agua con casi 40 tacos.
> 
> Cuando me tocaba hablar, pregunte si nos habian reunido alli para el curso, o para ir a un encuentro en la tercera fase.
> 
> Era un curso de programacion basica y la mayoria lo dejaron, decian que era demasiado dificil. El nivel del curso era tan bajo que yo me estaba haciendo cursos en Coursera mientras el profesor explicaba por decima vez el mismo concepto. Este es es el nivel.



En 40 años no han trabajado?.
Con esas carreras.
Y no entendían la programación?.
Raro raro.
En mi vida ha llegado un punto que evaluó dinero que voy a cobrar y calidad de vida.
Y si me compensa trabajo.
Me gusta trabajar pero no voy a dejarme explotar por 4 duros.


----------



## rafabogado (11 May 2022)

Bueno, yo soy un renunciante parcial y puedo añadir dos factores de interés:

1) Con la llegada del covid se ha perdido la esperanza de vida. Antes todos pensaban que solo se moría el vecino, pero ahora la gente percibe que se puede morir, que se vacuna de la 5ª dosis y se queda moñeco o hinca el pico. Esto lleva a que se viva de modo más frívolo, que se viva más al día y que lo que antes era un objetivo (p.e, ahorrar para tener un segundo o tercer piso y alquilarlo para jubilarte más holgado) ahora te importe un nardo, porque sabes que posiblemente la palmes en un lustro o si no palmas, la Agenda te habrá quitado el piso. Así que eso de esforzarte para tener mejor futuro... como que no, sobre todo porque probablemente cuando la espiches quien se quede tu piso sea Hacienda o tus sobrinos.

2) Se ha perdido la cultura del esfuerzo. Ves que muchos funcis se tocan los cataplines y no pasa nada. Que trabajas y te crujen a impuestos, mientras que los "nuevos españoles" cobran una media de 1200e, tienen niños como conejos y llenan el mercadona a las 12 de la mañana, y con casa, sanidad y educación gratuita. Ves que los niñes pasan el curso en el cole hasta suspendiendo. Que tú haces cualquier cosa, la gente te regatea, y Hasienda te quita más de lo que te llevas tú de lo trabajado. Que tú estás encuernado para poder pagar una hipoteca, pero vienen okupas, te entran, no los puedes echar y además les dan una paguica, como en Barcelona "como premio". Todo esto "quema" y provoca que las cosas te empiecen a dar bastante igual, como que todo "te la suda" y dejas de esforzarte tú también.

---

Naturalmente que quien tiene un adobao, 3 niñes y la parienta, poco puede renunciar, salvo yéndose a comprar tabaco y emigrar a Cuba.

Pero la gente que tiene 45 o más años, sin hijos, que tiene la vida medio resuelta (porque tiene algún alquiler o ahorros) y es austera en el gasto, está renunciando total o parcialmente, en lo que influye el 1) y 2) anteriores.

Trabajan por "distraerse", y a lo mejor echan 2-3 horas al día de trabajo. Y les llaman para hacer más trabajo y dicen que no, que no les interesa. 

¿Porqué? Pues porque trabajar más es pagar más impuestos. Además... ¿para qué? Te pinchan la cuarta banderilla y te da un jamacuco o un turbocáncer. Con ese panorama, quien se lo puede permitir hace lo mínimo indispensable (funcis televagueando style) y que remen otros.

Es el nihilismo post-covid.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Al ultimo curso del INEM que fui me quede ofiplatico. Teniamos una 1 biologa, 2 geografos, 1 geologo, 2 ingenieros industriales, 1 biotecnologa, 1 ingeniero aerospacial, 1 matematica y mas cosas. Todos unos ineptos de la ostia, en paro y que no habian dado palo al agua con casi 40 tacos.
> 
> Cuando me tocaba hablar, pregunte si nos habian reunido alli para el curso, o para ir a un encuentro en la tercera fase.
> 
> Era un curso de programacion basica y la mayoria lo dejaron, decian que era demasiado dificil. El nivel del curso era tan bajo que yo me estaba haciendo cursos en Coursera mientras el profesor explicaba por decima vez el mismo concepto. Este es es el nivel.



Por fin, alguien que retoma el asunto del que nadie quiere hablar, el valor añadido.

Fue por ese asunto, *el del bajo valor añadido de nuestros trabajadores,* con el que justificaron la congelaron de los salarios.

Y por lo que nos dice parece que todo sigue igual, ingenieros aeronáuticos, geólogos, geógrafos, biólogos, matemáticos, ingenieros, etc... gente inepta que no saben programar. Esto es un problemón.

Confiemos en las cajeras de Mercadona, que son las que ganan pasta, las que puedan suplir esta carencia de talento y valor añadido en nuestra población activa.


----------



## Otto_69 (11 May 2022)

A ver renunciar no, que yo el trabajo lo llevo bien.Ahora si pierdo este curro y me vuelven a ofrecer mierdas de currar 12 horas diarias mientras los sobrinos y enchufado/as se rascan los genitales paso.

Ya hace mas de diez años que tengo la casa pagada y unos ahorros. me apunto a las listas de sustituciones de empleo publico como si fuera una charo y chupar del estado, unos meses currando y otros con paro.

Me da igual celador, que auxiliar de biblioteca o correos.A rascarla y que el estado me devuelva algo de lo que me ha venido robando,
Aqui o remamos todos o me uno a los parasitos.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

"Me da igual celador, que auxiliar de biblioteca". 

¿Auxiliar de biblioteca? ¿Dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Por fin, alguien que retoma el asunto del que nadie quiere hablar, el valor añadido.
> 
> Fue por ese asunto, *el del bajo valor añadido de nuestros trabajadores,* con el que justificaron la congelaron de los salarios.
> 
> ...



No, el valor añadido lo estan generando los curriculums en blanco de cuarentones con 300 masters cuya unica habilidad es memorizar mierda y estar en la cafeteria de la uni, mientras sus padres se desloman para pagarles los estudios infinitos A NINGUNA PARTE. Al final, acabaran todos en la administracion, donde si que van a aportar valor añadido pero de verdad.

España es un lugar del que salir, no entiendo que hace aqui la gente, esperando a que ? Si tienen buena formacion, con mas motivo.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> No, el valor añadido lo estan generando los curriculums en blanco de cuarentones con 300 masters cuya unica habilidad es memorizar mierda y estar en la cafeteria de la uni, mientras sus padres se desloman para pagarles los estudios infinitos A NINGUNA PARTE. Al final, acabaran todos en la administracion, donde si que van a aportar valor añadido pero de verdad.
> 
> España es un lugar del que salir, no entiendo que hace aqui la gente, esperando a que ? Si tienen buena formacion, con mas motivo.



A programar todos.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 May 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Bueno, yo soy un renunciante parcial y puedo añadir dos factores de interés:
> 
> 1) Con la llegada del covid se ha perdido la esperanza de vida. Antes todos pensaban que solo se moría el vecino, pero ahora la gente percibe que se puede morir, que se vacuna de la 5ª dosis y se queda moñeco o hinca el pico. Esto lleva a que se viva de modo más frívolo, que se viva más al día y que lo que antes era un objetivo (p.e, ahorrar para tener un segundo o tercer piso y alquilarlo para jubilarte más holgado) ahora te importe un nardo, porque sabes que posiblemente la palmes en un lustro o si no palmas, la Agenda te habrá quitado el piso. Así que eso de esforzarte para tener mejor futuro... como que no, sobre todo porque probablemente cuando la espiches quien se quede tu piso sea Hacienda o tus sobrinos.
> 
> ...



No puedo estar mas de acuerdo en todo lo que comentas.

Añadiria que mucha gente esta tirando de opciones que antes descartaba, por ejemplo casas de sus familias y cosas asi.


----------



## Sardónica (11 May 2022)

Propaganda.
Estado mental inducido para el gran reseteo con paga universal de 400 criptomaravedíes y reclusión en el metaverso.

Muestran una tendencia a las ovejas porque como buenas ovejas siguen al rebaño.

Hoy se inoculan tóxicos, mañana se van al paro a comer insectos.


----------



## maxkuiper (11 May 2022)

Nueva RGI Pais Vasco


El tema me tiene, por decirlo suavemente, bastante mosqueado. Van a subir de media 300 € las cuantías de las ayudas, aparte de suavizar los requisitos. Por ejemplo una pareja con dos hijos que presenta un hijo cada uno (conozco el caso) pasaría a cobrar 2.014 € mensuales, aparte tienen...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Black Jack (11 May 2022)

tilo_amarillo dijo:


> Mucha gente -yo incluido- que dice conocer a inmigrantes buenos, trabajadores y pacíficos, olvida un detalle: la miseria vuelve al ser humano un hijo de puta del peor pelaje. Y en ese sentido, muchos inmigrantes que se adaptaron al país, dejaron en modo dormido sus antecedentes bárbaros. Los reactivarán cuando llegue el momento, con todo lo que implica.



Y además está el factor tribu. Nosotros hemos perdido (a base de doctrina) la hermandad, pero ellos la tienen muy arraigada, y solo joderán a otro inmigrante paisano cuando no haya cerca un español o un inmigrante no paisano al que joder.


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

Eres funci y no lo sabes.

Lo único que eso de pedir aumentos de sueldo como que no.

Y lo de que el compañero se largue con viento fresco más bien va a ser que se jubila llevándose con él el comodín del "_pregunta como resolver el marrón del 15 este al funcisaurio culopelao que seguro que sabe de qué va la vaina y como darle matarile_"

El resto, clavaíto.




(No van a contratar ningún refuerzo. No os van a subir el sueldo. Os vais a tragar la carga de trabajo extra sin vaselina. Y lo sabéis)


----------



## Otto_69 (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> "Me da igual celador, que auxiliar de biblioteca".
> 
> ¿Auxiliar de biblioteca? ¿Dónde hay que firmar?



Busca en el BOE , Diario oficial de tu comunidad..etc.
Ahora mismo estan convocando miles de plazas de charos que llevan decadas de interinas (si, la mitad de funcis que ves o no ves en sus puestos no tienen opos) cuando terminen y resulte que pierden "su plaza" y tienen que desplazarse a 20 km a otra que no les gusta las bajas van a salir por cientos de miles.

Apuntaros a listas de empleo publicas y vais tirando de plaza en plaza por que me toca.Mirad las bases no es necesario teñiros el pelo de rosa o morado.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y cómo pagan el alquiler, hipoteca y las facturas los "grandes renunciantes" esos, que yo no conozco a ninguno más allá de la propaganda del sistema?
> 
> ¿Por qué se está haciendo tanta propaganda de esta mentira?, ¿Qué se busca con ello?



Okupo y no me pueden echar, tampoco me pueden cortar el agua ni la luz que, de conseguir hacerlo, puedo enganchar (cuando vengan a quitarlo, amenazo al operario de turno y desisten), para comer puedo robar hasta 400€ que no me meten en la carcel si me pillan, en caso de no querer arriesgarme voy al banco de alimentos y a caritas, amen de que puedo pedir paguita, como minimo, de riesgo de exclusion social y luego ya segun si tengo hijos, discapacidad, madre soltera.....
Al final, si no pago por mi techo, no pago por los suministros ni pago por mi comida, una paguita me da para rascarme los cojones en casa.



Mientras escribia esto me doy cuenta de que efectivamente, soy gilipollas remando, pero aqui estoy en mi puesto, al igual que mañana, pasado, el siguiente.....a esperas de que o todo esto explote o yo me muera, lo que llegue antes.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> No puedo estar mas de acuerdo en todo lo que comentas.
> 
> Añadiria que mucha gente esta tirando de opciones que antes descartaba, por ejemplo casas de sus familias y cosas asi.



Lonchafinismo es vida.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Algo traman estos cabrones, 30.000 personas no son nada para una población de más de 40.000.000.
> Pero con bien dices, está el problema de la vivienda, la RBU no va a cubrir la ambición de nuestros Caseros Usureros y rentistas.



Desde luego 30k no es una cifra significativa, pero hay que ponerla en relación a la población ocupada, no a la población total. 
y por cierto, a la población ocupada réstale los funcionarios, que ellos no renuncian, como mucho cogen la baja


----------



## Giordano Bruno (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



Aviso para algunos,que luego vienen los lloros....para renunciar al trabajo o tienes 12 pisos en Madrid cómo wuayomin o eres de familia bien como lobo estepario que su mami le daba 400€ al mes.
Si no tienes trabajo y eres un Don nadie o acabas debajo un puente o delinquiendo y luego en la carcel....lo digo porque en el foro hay mucho chavalillo y lo mismo se flipa con esta pantomima y acaba mal.
La gran renuncia es lo mismo que el gran apagón mundial OJO no tendrás nada y serás feliz y tu trabajo para un moronegros o bollera con pelos en el sobaco....que os la están metiendo


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 May 2022)

La tele mierda ya no sabe con que rellenar. Qué fenómeno con 3,5 Millones de parados, se preocupan de que 30.000 secundan la moda de la gran renuncia que viene de USA jajaja. Yo antes era abogada, pero ahora me hecho pastelera. De donde sacan estos manipuladores y tergiversadores los guionistas?


----------



## Shudra (11 May 2022)

Espero que esto me acerque a que me den una paga de 1500 pavos a mes de por vida. Yo también quiero renunciar a remar en el sistema capitalista.


----------



## Bizarroff (11 May 2022)

Mi pareja y yo en cuanto cumplamos 50 años (me quedan 3 y a ella 7) a forzar despido mas dos años de paro, a los 52 a pillar subsidio hasta la jubilación. Tengo garajes alquilados en negro y buena cantidad de €€€ metidas en inversiones en fondos, y vivienda libre de hipotecas. Remad cabrones.


----------



## Kovaliov (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Imagino que están allanando el terreno para la renta básica universal. Que por otra parte, es la consecuencia del estrepitoso fracaso del modelo anglosionista en el que vivimos.



Ni hay gran renuncia, ni habrá renta básica y las pagas sin trabajar se acabarán pronto. Todo es propaganda para mantener la paz social hasta que tengan terminada la dictadura que se viene, de la cual la pandemia fue el ensayo general.


----------



## ako (11 May 2022)

A mi los encierros me cambiaron la mentalidad, los borregos tragaron con el recorte de libertades, ya no merecen nada.. El contrato social se rompió. 2 años y medio sin pegar ni chapa.... Que les follen a todos.

Ya la comida de rabo a Biden y pegarse un tiro al pie de la economía europea de gobalistas lo remata todo. Ni un euro mas, de contribuyente brutal a percibidor nato.
No me piro de este estercolero de ladrones por temas familiares.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Aviso para algunos,que luego vienen los lloros....para renunciar al trabajo o tienes 12 pisos* en Madrid *



Está clara la solución: *PÍRATE DE MADRID.*


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> "Me da igual celador, que auxiliar de biblioteca".
> 
> ¿Auxiliar de biblioteca? ¿Dónde hay que firmar?




Hay que firmar el formulario online de la inscripción de la bolsa de trabajo anunciada en la web de la administración pública de turno.

El problema es que la firma la tienes que hacer (¡¡¡horror y pavor!!!) *con certificado digital*

El proceso de inscripción te convalida con el curso de programador avanzado.

Suerte y al toro.


----------



## Gigatr0n (11 May 2022)

Si TeleMandril lo ha dicho pues... habrá que creérselo. La tele de la ÍDA de la ayuso... cuidao, que vienen curvas.


----------



## djvan (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



La gran dimisión no ocurre por lo que todos piensan.. malos trabajos/sueldos.

ocurre porque el estado ha fagocitado el capital del trabajador convirtiéndolo en meras vacas a la que ordeñar..

con tus necesidades básicas cubiertas quien quiere ser ordeñado y apaleado??


hoy en día la diferencia de comerse marrones gordos o tocarse los huevos que diferencia de salario puede aportar?? 200 euros?? Que te los gastas en gasolina??

Ya no os digo nada para salarios de 40k para arriba, que cualquier subida es la mitad absorbida automáticamente por el irpf..


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

#LonchafinismoEsVida


----------



## tovarovsky (11 May 2022)

La gran renuncia a pagar impuestos!! INSUMISION FISCAL TOTAL!!! OKUPACION DE VIVIENDA HIPOTECADA!! PAGUITAS POR LARVAS Y POR BIGOTUDA queremos igualdad con nuestros hermanos cobrisos y Afrukanos.
Apañoles!! Hay que sacar el Nigga que llevais dentro!!
En realidad debemos pedir igualdad a los sueldos de los caraduras que nos desgobiernan, nos destruyen y se cagan en nuestra cara dia va y dia viene. QUEREMOS EQUIPARACION DE SUELDOS!! IGUALDAD DE SUELDO POLITICO - REMERO!! QUE PAGUE VON DER LEYEN!!


----------



## tovarovsky (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Y cómo pagan el alquiler, hipoteca y las facturas los "grandes renunciantes" esos, que yo no conozco a ninguno más allá de la propaganda del sistema?
> 
> ¿Por qué se está haciendo tanta propaganda de esta mentira?, ¿Qué se busca con ello?



Igual que "lo pagan" tus hermanos cobrisos y los Kolongueles traidos a palanca por las ONGetas. Vivis en la gran estafa y propiciais su avance siendo remeritos sumisos y obedientes.


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 May 2022)

La gran renuncia siempre camuflando la verdad con seudónimos de mierda. El trabajo no vale para proyectar un presente ni futuro, se ha convertido en una fuente de extracción y explotación de la fuerza laboral, que solo sirve para alimentar un sistema criminal y viciado sin que los protagonista principales reciba un justiprecio. 

Resultado=que reme tu puta madre.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> La gran renuncia a pagar impuestos!! INSUMISION FISCAL TOTAL!!! OKUPACION DE VIVIENDA HIPOTECADA!! PAGUITAS POR LARVAS Y POR BIGOTUDA queremos igualdad con nuestros hermanos cobrisos y Afrukanos.
> Apañoles!! *Hay que sacar el Nigga que llevais dentro!!*



¡Déjate de "Nigga"!


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> #LonchafinismoEsVida



Pero si usted es un podemita niño de papá. Que vive en un chalet
Que ha sido desenmascarado por @El gostoso


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero si usted es un podemita niño de papá. Que vive en un chalet
> Que ha sido desenmascarado por @El gostoso



Y sobrino de Bill Gates.


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y sobrino de Bill Gates.



No me extrañaría nada, por aquí ahí mucho infiltrado.


----------



## Otto_69 (11 May 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Hay que firmar el formulario online de la inscripción de la bolsa de trabajo anunciada en la web de la administración pública de turno.
> 
> El problema es que la firma la tienes que hacer (¡¡¡horror y pavor!!!) *con certificado digital*
> 
> ...



A ver lidiar con las paginas de las administracion es casi como hacerlo con funcis.
Yo lo logre (apunte a mi mujer) y solo soy administrador de sistemas, tecnico electronico y tengo paciencia de job cuando me pongo a hacer algo.

Te apuntas a todo, probablemente no te llamen en un tiempo y solo sea para unos dias (por eso esta lleno de charos un hombre tiene que trabajar desde que deja de estudiar) pero vas pillando puntos y al final puedes coger bajas de meses o incluso alguna plaza de interino (sobre todo en un par de años cuando pase el Charocalipsis de la funcionarizacion)

Pero luego es la autentica salud, dejar los remos y chupar del estado rascandote los genitales a dos manos.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada, por aquí ahí mucho infiltrado.



¿Te das cuenta que a nadie le importa lo que tú pienses?


¡Vuelve al trabajo!


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta que a nadie le importa lo que tú pienses?
> 
> 
> ¡Vuelve al trabajo!



Hace unos meses que ya no trabajo, porque crees que estoy foreando ?

La gran renuncia la llaman.


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> A ver lidiar con las paginas de las administracion es casi como hacerlo con funcis.
> Yo lo logre (apunte a mi mujer) y solo soy administrador de sistemas, tecnico electronico y tengo paciencia de job cuando me pongo a hacer algo.
> 
> Te apuntas a todo, probablemente no te llamen en un tiempo y solo sea para unos dias (por eso esta lleno de charos un hombre tiene que trabajar desde que deja de estudiar) pero vas pillando puntos y al final puedes coger bajas de meses o incluso alguna plaza de interino (sobre todo en un par de años cuando pase el Charocalipsis de la funcionarizacion)
> ...



Si quieres ejercer de funci lo primero de todo es dominar los usos y costumbres funcis.

Si no lo haces es que no vales para funci.

De cajón.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (11 May 2022)

Si nos atenemos a las cifras que da la Seguridac Antisocial, poca gente está renunciando a remar para el bombo que le están dando a este tema últimamente. Lo que más se aproxima a esta supuesta "gran renuncia" es la gente que pilló un ERTE cuando empezó el primer confinamiento, luego lo enlazaron con el IMV y siguen a día de hoy sin currar ni intención de volver a ello. Bien que hacen los que se lo pueden permitir y ojalá fuesen muchos más. El Régimen del 78 es un engendro abyecto que no merece ningún esfuerzo para ser sostenido.


----------



## eltonelero (11 May 2022)

Le echan a la pandemia la culpa. 
Aun se la echarán a Putin, al tiempo.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Harold Papanander (11 May 2022)

Van preparando el terreno para normalizar la RBU, ante la imposibilidad (o impedimento deliberado) de los gobiernos de mantener o crear nuevos puestos de trabajo.


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> A ver lidiar con las paginas de las administracion es casi como hacerlo con funcis.
> Yo lo logre (apunte a mi mujer) y solo soy administrador de sistemas, tecnico electronico y tengo paciencia de job cuando me pongo a hacer algo.



A todo esto yo no soy administrador de sistemas ni técnico electrónico ni tengo la paciencia de job pero me manejo con las páginas de la administración que no son la mía (cada una es de un padre y de una madre) y no tengo ningún problema trabajando con las mismas aparte del _"por razones de mantenimiento el servicio permanecerá cerrado hasta (pregunte a Rappel a la Bruja Lola y a Paco Porras si desea una fecha aproximada)"_

(Puyita) Aparte el hecho el no ganarse la vida con una granja de gallinas ponedoras no quita para saber cocinar unos huevos rotos con jamón.


----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)

La gran renuncia viene de EEUU y no es dejar de trabajar como piensan los ninis,sino bajarse del carro del materialismo salvaje,de la ambicion y al no necesitar tanto puedes buscar un trabajo mas tranquilo y que te llene.

La gran renuncia sale en la pelicula American beauty,donde el prota manda todo a tomar por culo y se pone a trabajar en el Mcdonalds pidiendo que le den el puesto con menos responsabilidad.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Más bien por presión social.
> 
> Sin visillera, sin larvas, sin cipoteca a 40 años y sin lamerle el culo a un jefe cabrón, *eres un proscrito de la sociedad.*




De la sociedad enferma. Cada uno verá si quiere formar parte de ella.


----------



## 21creciente (11 May 2022)

*el que reme SUBNORMAL*


----------



## CaraCortada (11 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Apostaría a que en España el 90% de "la gran renuncia" está protagonizada por hombres (no tanto por mujeres) que ya no pueden mas.
> 
> Porque, como hemos tratado cientos de veces en el foro, cada vez mas los empleos cómodos se otorgan a mujeres y los que suponen una importante exigencia física o riesgo de morir se los comen hombres.
> 
> ...



Solo puedo decir AMEN

Y añadir que Lobo Estepario en realida era un adelantado a su epoca


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Van preparando el terreno para normalizar la RBU, ante la imposibilidad (o impedimento deliberado) de los gobiernos de mantener o crear nuevos puestos de trabajo.



Benditos sean.

A ver si revienta todo de una vez.









Deuda Pública de España


Contador en tiempo real de la deuda pública española.




deuda-publica-espana.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 May 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> *Van preparando el terreno para normalizar la RBU, *ante la imposibilidad (o impedimento deliberado) de los gobiernos de mantener o crear nuevos puestos de trabajo.




Ehhhh.... NO

Antes se cargan a los que no remen, para que no consuman SUS recursos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 May 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Solo puedo decir AMEN
> 
> Y añadir que Lobo Estepario en realida era un adelantado a su epoca




En un sociedad distópica, el cuerdo es el loco.


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 May 2022)

De la gran renuncia inofensiva, pasan al asesinato social y estigmatización en 3 telediarios. Y te ponen de moda ir a buscarte a tú casa estos genocidas, para que te ganes el pan con 16 horas de trabajo sin sueldo, puto asqueroso-vago-paquitero jejeje.

Que le expliquen a cualquier currante, eso de la extracción de rentas activas, para trasladarlas a sujetos pasivos que no producen nada, salvo enquistar la precariedad y ahondar en las desigualdades sociales, de las que no te libras ya ni remando 60 horas semanales.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La gran renuncia viene de EEUU y no es dejar de trabajar como piensan los ninis,sino bajarse del carro del materialismo salvaje,de la ambicion y al no necesitar tanto puedes buscar un trabajo mas tranquilo y que te llene.
> 
> La gran renuncia sale en la pelicula American beauty,donde el prota manda todo a tomar por culo y se pone a trabajar en el Mcdonalds pidiendo que le den el puesto con menos responsabilidad.



Me gusta mucho más esta otra:




CAMBIO DE PARADIGMAS 

El gatillo es muy sensible.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Que le expliquen a cualquier currante, eso de la extracción de rentas activas, para trasladarlas a sujetos pasivos que no producen nada, salvo enquistar la precariedad y ahondar en las desigualdades sociales, de las que no te libras ya ni remando 60 horas semanales.



¿Ya te has puesto la tercera dosis?


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 May 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Es precisamente la familia lo que hace remar a la gente, con las políticas progresistas actuales, feminismo, destrucción de los valores tradicionales y de la familia, criminalización del hombre blanco y paguitas para todos los que no aportan nada, quien cojones va a remar? no es ninguna sorpresa



Pero tampoco ayuda ya ser soltero para liberar carga y vivir algo mas suelto. Si eres algo conciente aparte del feminismo, nadie trae una familia a esté mundo, salvo africanos y gentuza, para pasar necesidad y dejar un recambio para ser sometido a la precariedad.


----------



## R_Madrid (11 May 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Si ahora el 80% de mujeres son folladas solo por el 20% de hombres, que sea ese 20% el que curre y cotice para mantenernos a todos. Y sino volvemos al sistema tradicional, con todo el mundo con mujer en casa, familia y sin denuncias. Para que currar si solo puedes aspirar a vivir como un esclavo. La alternativa, que acabará llegando, no es tener a todos currando como vegetales, sino reventar el sistema a hostias.



Me has arrancado un aplauso real al leer esto

Ya esta bien de tanto tomarnos el pelo


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Ya te has puesto la tercera dosis?



Si claro, ya estoy inmunizado


----------



## R_Madrid (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *¿Qué traman ahora estos hijos de puta?*



Efectivamente, es muy sospechoso que todo esto salga en la tele y se ponga a hablar una ministra del tema, y de que si va a invocar a los agentes sociales y tal.

ALGO TRAMAN


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Efectivamente, es muy sospechoso que todo esto salga en la tele y se ponga a hablar una ministra del tema, y de que si va a invocar a los agentes sociales y tal.
> 
> ALGO TRAMAN



NESARA GESARA


----------



## IMPULSES (11 May 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Los que renuncian es porque reciben paga o tienen otra oferta de trabajo, porque las facturas se siguen acumulando.
> No se puede comparar el trabajo de Estados Unidos con el de España. Años luz de diferencia. Cuando hay mucho trabajo uno tiene mayor libertad para cambiar de puesto, cosa que no pasa en España puesto que escasean empresas serias y buenos puestos de trabajo.
> 
> En la construcción han sido los dueños de las constructoras e inmobiliarias las que se han cargado el sector. Hay trabajadores (a pie de obra) que cobran hoy por hoy la mitad del sueldo que ganaban en el mismo gremio hace veinte años teniendo hoy mayor responsabilidad y trabajando cada vez más horas. La gente que se contrata, muchos carecen de experiencia y no hablan ni bien el español.
> ...



En España escasea el trabajo bien pagado , por diversos motivos , pero todo empieza en dos problemas fundamentales : VIVIENDA e IMPUESTOS

1- La vivienda, un bien que constitucionalmente debería estar protegido , se ha convertido en el mayor recurso para la especulación, blanqueo de capitales y pago de favores políticos. Siendo así se ha encarecido hasta puntos ilógicos, debiendo hipotecar el presente y el futuro ( por cierto cada vez mas incierto) durante 20-30 años de una pareja. Quedando esa economía familiar mermada hasta el punto de que no puede ahorrar para dinamizar con su dinero otros sectores importantes también para una sociedad ( transporte, educación, aficciones....) de este modo todo queda supeditado a pagar la hipoteca bajo amenaza de ser expropiado.

2- Impuestos, el ESFUERZO fiscal que hace un español es enorme en comparación con cualquier país Europeo, aquí no hay mucho mas que debatir que sólo decir que no se puede seguir pagando tanto impuestos.

Siendo así el panorama que le espera a cualquier español , sin un futuro para crecer , sin un futuro para hacer un proyecto de vida es totalmente normal q no haya ganas de trabajar y seguir fomentando este círculo vicioso.


----------



## IMPULSES (11 May 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> Efectivamente, es muy sospechoso que todo esto salga en la tele y se ponga a hablar una ministra del tema, y de que si va a invocar a los agentes sociales y tal.
> 
> ALGO TRAMAN



Pues lo que ha pedido Antonio en el congreso, UNA GRAN COALICION para que no tengamos alternativa a la dictadura que sufrimos desde hace 43 años.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (11 May 2022)

Doy por hecho que esos renunciantes tienen la suerte de tener empleo.

Sin bajar la tasa de paro y sin solucionar el expolio de los alquileres y energía, todo eso son tonterías. Obtener una paguita no es tan sencillo..Aquí la gente tiene que echarse a lo que hay, sino habría renunciado hace tiempo. No digo que haya, sobre todo en hostelería, gente que plante. Pero no creo que sea significativo a nivel general.


----------



## rafabogado (11 May 2022)

Lo que dices, antes tenía un sentido.

"Me esfuerzo especialmente porque sé que lo valoran". Y te acababan pagando un extra o no... pero al cabo del tiempo, reorganizaban la empresa y te decían: "te vamos a dar X participaciones" o te hacían socio de alguna forma para que "formases parte del equipo", económicamente hablando, como premio a tu esfuerzo. O les proponías un proyecto nuevo donde fueras socio y te lo aceptaban como recompensa.

Hoy no es así, como bien dices... que te esfuerces no implica nada porque se han perdido los valores.

Si toca reducir costes, igual te echan, eso sí, con más cara de pena o más tragedia por haberte esforzado especialmente. Pero te largan igual.

Como dicen aquí, el premio por remar bien es siempre un remo más grande.

De todos modos, yo entiendo que uno tampoco debe defraudarse a sí mismo. Uno tiene que seguir su camino, con independencia de cómo actuen los demás. Antes o después te compensa. He visto a gente trabajar de interinos en los Ayuntamientos, donde los funcionarios enchufados "familiares de" no tenían ni idea de muchas cosas, por ejemplo, de impuestos, a pesar de estar de técnicos en el Negociado... y precisamente por esforzarse el interino, darse cuenta de que es "imprescindible" y acabar haciéndolo funcionario al cabo de varios años, porque... ¿quién nos va a sacar las castañas del fuego si este se larga? Al final las cosas encajan.


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> En España escasea el trabajo bien pagado , por diversos motivos , pero todo empieza en dos problemas fundamentales : VIVIENDA e IMPUESTOS
> 
> 1- La vivienda, un bien que constitucionalmente debería estar protegido , se ha convertido en el mas recurso de especulación, blanqueo de capitales y pago de favores políticos. Siendo así se ha encarecido hasta puntos ilógicos, debiendo hipotecar el presente y el futuro ( por cierto cada vez mas incierto) durante 20-30 años de una pareja. Quedando esa economía familiar mermada hasta el punto de que no puede ahorrar para dinamizar con su dinero otros sectores importantes también para una sociedad ( transporte, educación, aficciones....) de este modo todo queda supeditado a pagar la hipoteca bajo amenaza de ser expropiado.
> 
> ...



La banca paso de tener un papel residual en la etapa anterior al 78, para pasar a dominar todo el cortijo inmobiliario de esté país. Y qué han cedido sin resistencia todos los políticos nacionales.

Resultado=la vivienda a pasado de necesidad vital a convertiste en un lujo burgués, siendo esté un activo principal de control social en manos del sistema financiero. Ahora ya no eres nadie si no tienes una cuanta bancaria, el sistema financiero bancario a tomado el control de todo lo que se hace y desase como nunca antes.

Y lo mejor, en todo lo que pasa en la especulación inmobiliaria, nadie los señala como los principales demonios que hacen posible que la vivienda siga en sus garras para desgracia de todos.


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Lo que dices, antes tenía un sentido.
> 
> "Me esfuerzo especialmente porque sé que lo valoran". Y te acababan pagando un extra o no... pero al cabo del tiempo, reorganizaban la empresa y te decían: "te vamos a dar X participaciones" o te hacían socio de alguna forma para que "formases parte del equipo", económicamente hablando, como premio a tu esfuerzo. O les proponías un proyecto nuevo donde fueras socio y te lo aceptaban como recompensa.
> 
> ...



Leyendo esto estoy convencido: trabajáis a lo funci pero no lo sabéis.


----------



## remosinganas (11 May 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Con el cuento de que tus impuestos van a parar para la sociedad del bienestar muchos están recibiendo latigazos en su puesto de remero.
> 
> Hasta que el remero se da cuenta de que es un gilipollas viendo que esa sociedad de bienestar la disfrutan los vagos, maleantes y corruptos llevándose el dinero de tus impuestos a manos llenas a base de paguitas y comisiones.
> 
> Cuando antes dejes el remo o te salgas de la carrera de las ratas mejor estarás.



yo estoy en ello, tengo 50 palos...


----------



## Julc (11 May 2022)

Cuando empiezan a oficializar algo, me viene el gran Clint Eastwood a la memoria:


----------



## rafabogado (11 May 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Leyendo esto estoy convencido: trabajáis a lo funci pero no lo sabéis.



Yo sí lo sé: trabajo a lo funci.

Además, me he metido una bolsa de interinos donde sé que llaman porque está en las Quimbambas y me lo tomaré como vacaciones pagadas.


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Yo sí lo sé: trabajo a lo funci.
> 
> Además, me he metido una bolsa de interinos donde sé que llaman porque está en las Quimbambas y me lo tomaré como vacaciones pagadas.



Vete con ojo. Sorpresas te da la vida.

De todo hay en la vida del señor.

Balnearios e infiernos.

Solo que estos balnearios e infiernos en la funsión púbica se multiplican por varios órdenes de magnitud.

Por tu bien espero que hayas pillado balneario.

Si te has metido en infierno duras dos días como funsi.



_Tener un destino sin trabajo quizá sea el sueño de algunos funcionarios, pero puede ser una pesadilla para muchos. El derecho al trabajo reclama la ocupación efectiva porque ofrece una dimensión de realización personal, de autoestima y de sentirse formando parte de una organización. Sentirse útil y valorado _









El Tribunal Constitucional ampara al funcionario acosado - delajusticia.com - El rincón jurídico de José Ramón Chaves


Tener un destino sin trabajo quizá sea el sueño de algunos funcionarios, pero puede ser una pesadilla para muchos. El derecho al trabajo reclama la ocupación efectiva porque ofrece una dimensión de…




delajusticia.com


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 May 2022)

Al final, y siempre que la UE nos siga dotando de pasta pa ello obviamente, en Ejpaña los únicos que trabajarán serán los inmis, mientras la gente normal se dedica a disfrutar la vida viendo Netflix, a la espera de que lleguen mejores tiempos, en los que valga la pena trabajar.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Hay que firmar el formulario online de la inscripción de la bolsa de trabajo anunciada en la web de la administración pública de turno.
> 
> El problema es que la firma la tienes que hacer (¡¡¡horror y pavor!!!) *con certificado digital*
> 
> ...



Gracias de antebrazo, ¿con el DNI electrónico no vale? 
Vivo en la Cañada Real Galiana y como la Ayuso nos ha cortado la luz, pues ye me dirá ustec como lo puedo hacer.
Estas cosas me las hace mi hijo pero ahora está trabajando en Alemania.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Tenéis que volver a ver esta película:


----------



## samaruc (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Gracias de antebrazo, ¿con el DNI electrónico no vale?
> Vivo en la Cañada Real Galiana y como la Ayuso nos ha cortado la luz, pues ye me dirá ustec como lo puedo hacer.
> Estas cosas me las hace mi hijo pero ahora está trabajando en Alemania.



Como decía el ilustre cirujano londinense de la época victoriana conocido como Jack The Ripper, por partes:

- Participando en este floro *Error 502 Bad Gateway* no parece que existan especiales problemas de conexión a internet a pesar de carecer suministro de electricidad por carecer o haberse cortado el mismo. *De haber enviado este post por correo postal o paloma mensajera podríamos hablar de las alternativas (como hacerlo sin certificado digital)*. Asín... No cuela.

- Internet es global. Da igual que el mamporrero de papeleos viva en Alemania que en Burkuni-Faso que en Bangladesh. Con tener una conexión equivalente a la que se ofrece en la Cañada Real Galiana hay más que suficiente.


De nada.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La gran renuncia viene de EEUU y no es dejar de trabajar como piensan los ninis,sino bajarse del carro del materialismo salvaje,de la ambicion y al no necesitar tanto puedes buscar un trabajo mas tranquilo y que te llene.
> 
> La gran renuncia sale en la pelicula American beauty,donde el prota manda todo a tomar por culo y se pone a trabajar en el Mcdonalds pidiendo que le den el puesto con menos responsabilidad.



Yo la entiendo igual y es algo muy difícil de hacer en España.


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> De la gran renuncia inofensiva, pasan al asesinato social y estigmatización en 3 telediarios. Y te ponen de moda ir a buscarte a tú casa estos genocidas, para que te ganes el pan con 16 horas de trabajo sin sueldo, puto asqueroso-vago-paquitero jejeje.
> 
> Que le expliquen a cualquier currante, eso de la extracción de rentas activas, para trasladarlas a sujetos pasivos que no producen nada, salvo enquistar la precariedad y ahondar en las desigualdades sociales, de las que no te libras ya ni remando 60 horas semanales.



Es lo más preocupante de todo este asunto, quizás estamos exagerando, pero el hecho de que diga el señor de Telemadrid: *El gobierno ha convocado a los agentes sociales.* Ya te da que pensar.
Quizás tan solo sea un farol más.


----------



## Padre_Karras (11 May 2022)

Venga, remad, que hay que importar más moronegros mientras te chutas otra dosis por tu bien.


----------



## °YoMismo° (11 May 2022)




----------



## Sr. Breve (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> En mi opinión, al convocar a los interlocutores sociales, a los españoles les van a apretar "las clavijas",
> ¿reducción del subsidio por desempleo?



si se reúne el gobierno, marisqueros y negreros

¿qué le interesa a cada uno?

al gobierno recaudar

a los sindicatos marisco y sobres

a los negreros, trabajadores baratos

la contraparte somos nosotros, así que nada bueno, es un juego de suma cero

se me ocurre que serán medidas para que los trabajadores pasen por el aro


----------



## Guillotin (11 May 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Como decía el ilustre cirujano londinense de la época victoriana conocido como Jack The Ripper, por partes:
> 
> - Participando en este floro *Error 502 Bad Gateway* no parece que existan especiales problemas de conexión a internet a pesar de carecer suministro de electricidad por carecer o haberse cortado el mismo. *De haber enviado este post por correo postal o paloma mensajera podríamos hablar de las alternativas (como hacerlo sin certificado digital)*. Asín... No cuela.
> 
> ...



Saramuc tu estas a otro nivel.

Yo me libro de estas cosas, porque afortunadamente donde trabajo no tenemos plataforma digital, pero argumentos similares, los he tenido que escuchar cada día y los sigo escuchando.

"Esto me lo hace mi hija pero ahora está en Canarias. ¿¿No me lo podría hacer usted??"
"A ver, ejque donde vivo no tenemos buena conexión a internec" "Ahí en su ordenador no me lo podría hacer ustec???


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Es lo más preocupante de todo este asunto, quizás estamos exagerando, pero el hecho de que diga el señor de Telemadrid: *El gobierno ha convocado a los agentes sociales.* Ya te da que pensar.
> Quizás tan solo sea un farol más.



Creo que es un fenómeno auspiciado igual qué el Okupa!! Para enfrenarse sibilinamente y sin rostro oficial, a la guerra financiera a la que estamos asistiendo en estos momentos.

Es curioso como se fomenta un "movimiento" necesario pero orquestado, para chantajear al sistema financiero que ha tratado de criminaliza los mismos por tierra mar y aire, mientras se blanquean a acaparadores-rentitas- sujetos pasivos-rescates.

Ahora ya tienen un partido o varios mejor de dicho, que señalan a la ocupación bancaria y el IMV una prioridad a combatir, como buenos empleados al servicio de la banca-patronal.


----------



## Persea (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



Aki hay gato encerrado!! Parece que el sistema esta dando pabulo a esto de la gran renuncia *¿para forzar el ingreso minimo vital? *Es absolutamente IMPOSIBLE que UN TERCIO de los trabajadores estadounidenses hayan renunciado a su trabajo en un año, eso es un BULO.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (11 May 2022)

No hay gran renuncia de nada, *lo que hay es un desempleo descomunal desde el 2008 o antes.* Periolistos hijos de la grandísima puta todos.


----------



## Clorhídrico (11 May 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (11 May 2022)

En este bendito país hay más gente viviendo de quienes trabajan que trabajadores a los que parasitar. Pásate cualquier día laborable a cualquier hora laborable por el bar más pringoso imaginable y siempre hay gente. No hay que ser un genio para discurrir que eso no es posible, y Grecia, que era lo mismo que nosotros, fue un ejemplo que lo confirmó. Otra cosa es que nosotros tenemos más de 30 millones de habitantes más que Grecia y se nos mantenga eternamente con respirador artificial porque nos llevaríamos por delante a la UE.


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> NESARA GESARA



Muy extremo no ?
Aplicar ley de seguridad económica?
Robo de nuestros ahorros y depósitos.

Si es así vamos a flipar en un plano psicodélico.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (11 May 2022)




----------



## AssGaper (11 May 2022)

La gran renuncia la llevo yo experimentando desde hace 1 año y pico a raiz de lo de la pandemia en mi trabajo y ahora que el carburante esta por las nubes muchos trabajadores estan renunciando al trabajo porque "pagan por venir al trabajo". Incluso uno me dijo que estaba pagando del orden de 10€ diarios y eso que vive en Sabadell y va Barcelona.

Básicamente el aislamiento de la pandemia la gente valora otras cosas y suda del compromiso corporativo como se da en los paises de entrega empresarial o marca. Gente que ganaba 100.000 $ con mucha presión abandonaban el trabajo para vivir a su bola con trabajos peor renumerados pero con mejor calidad de vida.

Aqui lo explican bien:


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> No.
> con alguna rentilla de mis años de ahorro e inversión y con mucho lonchafinismo.



Pues ya puede ser un alquiler de piso porque si no..


----------



## Joaquim (11 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Apostaría a que en España el 90% de "la gran renuncia" está protagonizada por hombres (no tanto por mujeres) que ya no pueden mas.
> 
> Porque, como hemos tratado cientos de veces en el foro, cada vez mas los empleos cómodos se otorgan a mujeres y los que suponen una importante exigencia física o riesgo de morir se los comen hombres.
> 
> ...



Por eso mismo, el Socialismo trae Miseria, porque el Feminismo no deja de ser una nueva hornada de Socialismo, que desincentiva a remar; como decían en Cuba, Fidel hace como que nos paga, y nosotros hacemos como que trabajamos.


----------



## ueee3 (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



¿La gran dimensión? Joder, la dimensión desconocida. ¡Los intraterrestres nos atacan!


----------



## davitin (11 May 2022)

Y que haces cuando "renuncias"? te vas a vivir debajo de un puente?


----------



## tracrium (11 May 2022)

Es España, tras impuestos, no hay mucha diferencia de salario entre un trabajo muy cualificado y con mucha responsabilidad y otro menos exigente.

Si a eso le añades el precio de los combustibles y la pérdida de calidad de vida...

No sale a cuenta deslomarse en España.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 May 2022)

¿Sabes qué es la Gran Renuncia?


Eso de la gran renuncia tiene pinta de ser un relato que traerá en no mucho tiempo alguna solución mágica. Vete a saber si RBU, impuestos nuevos para financiar nosequé u observatorios de felicidad laboral pagados con nuestros impuestos. Mirad a vuestro alrededor, familia, amigos. ¿Cuántos lo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (11 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y que haces cuando "renuncias"? te vas a vivir debajo de un puente?



Te montas un foro y atraes a miles de antisociales que van a trabajar gratis para tí generando tráfico e ingresos durante años.

Eso es sólo un ejemplo. Pero hay muchas formas más.

La cuestión es pensar por encima del vulgo.


----------



## Antiparticula (11 May 2022)

Si sale en la TV, se confirma que la gran renuncia es una gran mentira.


----------



## morethanafeeling (11 May 2022)

Que este tema empiece a salir en televisión no es buena señal. Seguramente lo usarán como excusa para poder decir una vez más que los españoles están muy acomodados y que hace falta más mano de obra extranjera (a poder ser africanos sin nigún tipo de formación) para hacer los trabajos que los españoles no quieren hacer.


----------



## morethanafeeling (11 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y que haces cuando "renuncias"? te vas a vivir debajo de un puente?



Pues muchos se piden una paguita. Otros se buscan un trabajillo en B que les de 400-500 al mes para ir tirando. Otros se volverán a casa de los padres con los mínimos gastos. Y muchos seguramente hagan las tres cosas a la vez.


----------



## lapetus (11 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Que este tema empiece a salir en televisión no es buena señal. Seguramente lo usarán como excusa para poder decir una vez más que los españoles están muy acomodados y que hace falta más mano de obra extranjera (a poder ser africanos sin nigún tipo de formación) para hacer los trabajos que los españoles no quieren hacer.



Exacto.
La gran renuncia es un fenómeno useño. Allí se lo pueden permitir.
Y lo que no te dice la tele es cuántos renunciantes se han ido del trabajo para preservar su integridad física frente a los abusos vacuniles de Biden y de la gran empresa amiga del sistema.

Aquí en España, con la destrucción del turismo durante el COVID y el robo via inflación, la gente no se puede permitir dejar trabajos.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (11 May 2022)

Amigo... kebab?


----------



## Kenthomi (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



Ahora si yo quiero "colocarme" y y aumentar mi sueldo puedo ocupar un puesto con mayor remuneración?


----------



## Patito Feo (11 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues es cierto solo los inmis con buena formación avisan.
> En trabajos basura he tenido a compañeros que se iban sin avisar esperaban a cobrar la nómina y adiós muy buenas.
> Luego la empresa les reclamaba los 15 días y no lo encontraban jajaaa.



Es lo que tiene el "pagas incluidas"


----------



## Palimpsesto. (11 May 2022)

Parece increíble que esto sea burbuja y se dé bulo a este nuevo montaje del nwo especialmente en España.
Esto es lo que realmente ocurre en usa.








Fed official says he doesn't buy the 'Great Resignation' — suggests employers play up labor shortage to avoid paying higher wages


Minneapolis Fed President Neel Kashkari said people are really leaving tough but important jobs for more attractive options.




www.marketwatch.com





Resumido aquí;







En conclusión; NADA QUE VER CON LO QUE OCURRE EN ESPAÑA.
Lo que ocurre es que los massmierdas progres están prostituyendo la GRAN RENEGOCIACION USANA con que aquí no hay trabajadores para decir que el paro es ¿cómo no? NUESTRA CULPA, como la kobii.
SOSPECHA DE TODO LO QUE SALGA EN LA TELE.
HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y que haces cuando "renuncias"? te vas a vivir debajo de un puente?



eso digo yo... o tienes mucho cash acumulado, o negocios B por tu cuenta, o no cuadra.

bajo mi punto de vista la inmensa mayoria de la gente trabaja para poder comer y tener un techo, es decir, por puro instinto de supervivencia, si no que haces, ¿vivir con papá y mamá hasta que estos mueran de extrema vejez? Os recuerdo que la gente hoy dia vive casi 100 años jojojojo.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (11 May 2022)

Pone "la gran dimensión". ¿Esos son los 25 cm de Johny PT?.


----------



## jkaza (11 May 2022)

Está hecho adrede para imponer la renta básica.


----------



## Segismunda (11 May 2022)

Sí, pero Lobo Estepario tiene lefota ultrapreñadora, no penséis que todos vais a disfrutar tanto de la vida bohemia.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (11 May 2022)

Los agentes sociales seran como los ejpertos que nunca existieron y lo sabeis.

Esto es pa justificar abrir mas la puerta a la marabunta marronida. Son chantajes sanos, que casualidad que manejan ahora informacion de nuestro Toño y compañia


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 May 2022)

Toni canto y lobo estepario de la sabana son dos claros ejemplos, la gran renuncia dicen…


----------



## Rescatador (11 May 2022)

Éstos no se enteran de nada.

La gran renuncia a trabajar comenzó mucho antes de la pandemia.

Antes del covid ya había 2/3 de los españoles que no trabajaban.


----------



## Tercios (11 May 2022)

El bonito ultraRESET que nos mata de risa, hermanitos drugos.


----------



## El guardaespaldas (11 May 2022)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Con hijos no se puede renunciar. La Segunda vuelta de tuerca a la Gran Renuncia es que la gente además del trabajo renuncia a los hijos.



¿Qué no se puede renunciar con hijos? Dicelo a los moros y gitanos, cargados de hijos y viviendo toda la puta vida de las paguitas y sin dar un palo al agua


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (11 May 2022)

Normal. Es que el que trabaja ahora, para qué trabaja. Si ya todo en el mundo se está desmoronando.


----------



## Rescatador (11 May 2022)

El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*

A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es







Los pensionistas reciben un 74% más de lo que cotizaron, según el Banco de España

El Banco de España estima que los pensionistas cobran un 74% más de lo que aportaron

El Banco de España calcula que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por euro aportado

El Banco de España estima que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por cada euro aportado







El déficit de las pensiones acumulado desde la crisis es de 100.000 millones







La pensión de los nuevos jubilados roza ya los 1.600 euros: "No es razonable que tengan más renta que los menores de 65 años"







Boomerisa Beni, que es más antigua que la misma Tierra y ha protagonizado cada hito civilizatorio del hombre, te explica las pensiones con este rompepistas.



Hablamos de solidaridad intergeneracional porque se montó un sistema un poco piramidal.

El que venga dentro de 20 años, ganará mucho, ganará poco, no ganará nada.​
*BRVTAL*


----------



## Rescatador (11 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Apostaría a que en España el 90% de "la gran renuncia" está protagonizada por hombres (no tanto por mujeres) que ya no pueden mas.
> 
> Porque, como hemos tratado cientos de veces en el foro, cada vez mas los empleos cómodos se otorgan a mujeres y los que suponen una importante exigencia física o riesgo de morir se los comen hombres.
> 
> ...




Ya hay trabajos donde son el 70% y subiendo: justicia, farmacia, sanidad, educación, administración....









El 70% de los nuevos jueces en España son mujeres | Radiocable.com - Radio por Internet - La Cafetera


La judicatura en España es a menudo acusada de "machista" y casos como la sentencia de La Manada han vuelto a poner el foco en ello. Sin embargo algunos datos indican que algo está cambiando en este estamento. Así el 70% de la última promoción de nuevos jueces son mujeres. Y en términos...



www.radiocable.com












Radiografía de la farmacia española: el 70% es mujer


En España hay 72.500 farmacéuticos colegiados, y de ellos el 71,6 por ciento son mujeres (51.926 en...




www.infosalus.com












La mujer copa el 70% de toda la formación sanitaria de España


Así lo refleja un estudio de Igualdad que advierte de los sesgos de género relacionados con los estudios STEM




www.redaccionmedica.com












El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres


El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres El 95% de las personas que educan a los niños durante los primeros años de vida escolar




www.lavanguardia.com












La presencia de mujeres en la Administración autonómica es del 70% frente a un 30% en la estatal, según un estudio


Casi 1,4 millones de mujeres trabajan en la Administración Pública en España, y mientras...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Un día más en el trabajo.


----------



## Jake el perro (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



La reportera del final del video está muy follable


----------



## randomizer (11 May 2022)

LA GRAN "DIMENSIÓN"?

EN SERIO, HIJOS DE PUTA?


----------



## hemorroide (11 May 2022)

No sé si se habrá dicho ya pero como se están cargando la familia tradicional aquello que más te ataba al trabajo ya no es como antes: o sea los hijos, la mujer, cosas que están en vías de desaparecer, menos matrimonios, más solteros, menos ataduras y por lo tanto más libertad, libertad pero no se hagan ilusiones, una libertad que no van a tolerar y a la que pondrán contramedidas que seguro ya han maquinado esas mentes de Satanás.


----------



## 21creciente (11 May 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Ya hay trabajos donde son el 70% y subiendo: justicia, farmacia, sanidad, educación, administración....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que trabajen estas hijas de puta


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 May 2022)

De remar a R. E. M. A. R.


----------



## davitin (11 May 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pues muchos se piden una paguita. Otros se buscan un trabajillo en B que les de 400-500 al mes para ir tirando. Otros se volverán a casa de los padres con los mínimos gastos. Y muchos seguramente hagan las tres cosas a la vez.



Si claro te dan una paga por la cara.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (11 May 2022)

Pero si no para de venir toda la escoria de todos los países cuartomundistas, áfricanos, panchitos, rumanos, ucranianos, amarillos,... Y la mayoría a vivir del CUENTO, es normal que la gente se de cuenta de que le están ESTAFANDO.


----------



## romeoalfa (11 May 2022)

La gente ve a la moronegrada y a los del ingreso minimo vital, sin doblar el lomo y con paguitas casi iguales a sus sueldos y la lógica hace el resto


----------



## Raedero (11 May 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> "La pandemia ha tenido mucho que ver" dice el manipulador.



Sí, dos veces lo señala. "Acuérdate de decir lo de la pandemia, no lo olvides". La pandemia es la causa de todo, la cabeza de turco perfecta. Llevar décadas arrastrando y comiendo mierda no tiene nada que ver.

Puede haber influido pero ni de lejos es el motivo principal, eso está claro, caso de de que realmente exista tal "gran dimisión". 

Cabe una posibilidad. Es necesario un mínimo de remeros en la sociedad, no tanto por el dinero como para que la farsa siga en pie. Si mucha gente está dejando de remar, si realmente se está imponiendo esa tendencia, los malos tienen un problema grave.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (11 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, grandes sueldos reservados para gente que aporta tanto valor añadido a la sociedad como pipi estrada (8000 al mes) o kiko hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que no aportan una mierda de valor añadido son los funcivagos, politicos, paguiteros, empresas publicas y subcontratas, que se llevan calentita la pasta que te sacan a punta de pistola a cambio de sanidad, educación y carreteras de calidac. Y no tengo ningún problema en que estos personajes cobren tochocientosmil millones por decir gilipolleces, simplemente porque yo no estoy obligado a pagarles.


----------



## REDDY (11 May 2022)

Hay que trabajar.
Sino la gente no consume y la economía se va al guano definitivamente.

Además ninguna mujer quiere saber nada de un hombre que no trabaje y se quede en casa todo el día tocándose los huevos. Las mujeres quieren hombres trabajadores, con iniciativa, que generen cash sano con su talento y valía, fuertes y que puedan con todo lo que les echen encima,
aborrecen a parados lloricas que no paran de quejarse de lo malo que es el sistema, y que luego no tienen ni para pagarse unas cañas, porque "ejque como no trabajo tengo que ahorrar".
Mirad las vidas de los parados. Ningún folla (salvo los que tengan padres millonarios, pero ese no es vuestro caso).

Y encima la gente te mira mal y te señala con el dedo, como si fueras un delincuente o algo.

Menuda vida de mierda, aunque te levantes a la hora que te de la gana eso no lo compensa. Sabes que eres un paria, perdedor que no puede gastar dinero porque no lo gana, vas por ahí por la calle cabizbajo como un alma en pena, y rezando para no encontrarte con familiares/amigos/conocidos y que te hagan la tan temida pregunta "y qué haces ahora?".

No, definitivamente no mola nada.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Hay que trabajar.
> Sino la gente no consume y la economía se va al guano definitivamente.



Guárdese su keynesianismo trasnochado, por favor.

Estamos hablando de cosas serias.


----------



## morethanafeeling (11 May 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Si claro te dan una paga por la cara.



Si vives solo o tienes hijos al cargo puedes solicitar el IMV que tiene carácter indefinido. Eso aparte de otras muchas ayudas que se pueden solicitar (ayuda parados, renta de inclusión, salario social, etc...). No me digas que no conoces a nadie que esté cobrando paguita, porque yo conozco a bastantes y alguno la lleva cobrando desde hace más de 20 años.


----------



## Raedero (11 May 2022)

tilo_amarillo dijo:


> Mucha gente -yo incluido- que dice conocer a inmigrantes buenos, trabajadores y pacíficos, olvida un detalle: la miseria vuelve al ser humano un hijo de puta del peor pelaje. Y en ese sentido, muchos inmigrantes que se adaptaron al país, dejaron en modo dormido sus antecedentes bárbaros. Los reactivarán cuando llegue el momento, con todo lo que implica.



El salvajismo no es exclusivo de ciertos países o razas, está en todo ser humano. Quizás no sea tan malo que se suelte la correa de una puta vez, es muy posible que sea justo lo que España necesita, de hecho. Jugar sin reglas, hacer limpieza y empezar de nuevo. 

No sé tú, pero yo estoy muy, muy, pero que muy cansado de jugar en un tablero trampeado con la baraja marcada, teniendo que jugar siempre limpio con las peores manos y encima dando las gracias.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (11 May 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Éstos no se enteran de nada.
> 
> La gran renuncia a trabajar comenzó mucho antes de la pandemia.
> 
> Antes del covid ya había 2/3 de los españoles que no trabajaban.



Fuera bromas, refleja a la perfección la población de mi zona: más de la mitad son o niños, o viejos. Del resto de edades somos 4 pelagatos.

Lo de los inmis analfabetos sustituyéndonos no se lo creen ni ellos. Sólo buscan paguitas. Siendo analfabetos, no están cualificados para nada que no sea recoger comida en los campos. Por eso se largan a Francia. Se ve que allí tienen la paguita asegurada más fácilmente.


----------



## Cola1338 (11 May 2022)

Para salir de la carrera de la rata primero hay que entrar y yo paso de pisar ese shithole.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (11 May 2022)




----------



## Akira. (11 May 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Sí, dos veces lo señala. "Acuérdate de decir lo de la pandemia, no lo olvides". La pandemia es la causa de todo, la cabeza de turco perfecta. Llevar décadas arrastrando y comiendo mierda no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> Puede haber influido pero ni de lejos es el motivo principal, eso está claro, caso de de que realmente exista tal "gran dimisión".
> 
> Cabe una posibilidad. Es necesario un mínimo de remeros en la sociedad, no tanto por el dinero como para que la farsa siga en pie. Si mucha gente está dejando de remar, si realmente se está imponiendo esa tendencia, los malos tienen un problema grave.



La gente se esta dando cuenta de que el sistema es un fraude. Y si no es por eso y es por otras causas, pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## K-KABOOM (11 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> RBU como propone uno aquí, lo más seguro.



Vamos hacia un sistema dual, pero ya en plan descarado.

El de abajo en un cubil de 3 m2 comiendo proteina de insectos y enchufado a la realidad virtual, con un plan fijo de vida, naces vives y te elimino

Los de arriba, lo tendrán todo y lo dominarán todo.

Evidentemente empezarán por una RBU una vez eliminen el alma (aún más) del ser humano, solo seremos ganado, estabulado marcado y vigilado

S2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo llevo ya casi una década. Llegáis tarde.



¿Y vives a costa de quien?


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y vives a costa de quien?



A costa de nadie. Vivo de lo mío. Y no público, privado, que yo ni cobro ni voy a cobrar nada del estado. Ni siquiera he cotizado ni voy a cotizar.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (11 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> A costa de nadie. Vivo de lo mío. Y no público, privado, que yo ni cobro ni voy a cobrar nada del estado. Ni siquiera he cotizado ni voy a cotizar.



¿Y ese milagro? al no dar más pistas me da que ese "de lo mío" viene de familia con pasta o herencias o algo parecido.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y ese milagro? al no dar más pistas me da que ese "de lo mío" viene de familia con pasta o herencias o algo parecido.



No. Yo de mi familia no gasto nada. Soy emigrante, no vivo en España.


----------



## DarkNight (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



En 2015 tiré el remo. A cobrar pasta y vivir la vida. Tarde me imitan


----------



## Funci-vago (11 May 2022)

Yo fue aprobar la opo y renunciar a trabajar.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (11 May 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Hay que trabajar.
> Sino la gente no consume y la economía se va al guano definitivamente.
> 
> Además ninguna mujer quiere saber nada de un hombre que no trabaje y se quede en casa todo el día tocándose los huevos. Las mujeres quieren hombres trabajadores, con iniciativa, que generen cash sano con su talento y valía, fuertes y que puedan con todo lo que les echen encima,
> ...




Parados casados o con pareja.

Tú apúntate al club de atletismo/running, al crossfit, a clases de baile. Seguro que pillas.

Para pegar un par de polvos y pasarlo bien un rato a ninguna le importa que no tengas donde caerte muerto. Otra cosa es para emparejarse contigo.


Lo de que te miran mal.......te miran con envidia. Tenemos envidia del que se lo sabe montar bien.


----------



## gilmour38 (11 May 2022)

Un partido político "el lobo estepario" , no dar un palo al agua en todo año, tiembla vox.


----------



## Octubris (11 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



Van de analizar lo que en realidad van promoviendo.

"Hay que transicionar a las masas de parados hacia algo: le llamaremos la Gran Renuncia y les daremos paguita y subvención para videojuegos e internet."


----------



## Thundercat (11 May 2022)

Es mentira, en España no puedes ahorrar lo suficiente como para "renunciar" a tu trabajo.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (11 May 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> 1200 euros a 45 minutos de tu casa. Y tirando de radial, trabajos en altura y respirando la mierda que suelta el metal.
> 
> Y una cajera 1800.
> 
> El siglo xxi



No me creo que una cajera gane 1800 euros netos al mes.
Y tampoco creo que sea muy buen trabajo.


----------



## Thundercat (11 May 2022)

La pregunta es por qué se está usando esta noticia que ya lleva rondando un par de años en la prensa anglo. Qué es lo que busca el gobierno, que como siempre va a seguir apuntándose tantos de cara a las elecciones.
Ya se les ve venir.


----------



## jacksion (11 May 2022)

al principio del video se habla de la gran renuncia así por encima


----------



## Saco de papas (12 May 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Hay que trabajar.
> Sino la gente no consume y la economía se va al guano definitivamente.
> 
> Además n*inguna mujer quiere saber nada de un hombre que no trabaje* y se quede en casa todo el día tocándose los huevos. Las mujeres quieren hombres trabajadores, con iniciativa, que generen cash sano con su talento y valía, fuertes y que puedan con todo lo que les echen encima,
> ...



Hombre si basas tu existencia en vivir al calor de un higo porque si no eres un perdedor... pues sí.

Pero pasa la barrera de los 40 e intenta emparejarte con trabajo y cash sano... ya verás como todo ese rollo ya no es el centro del universo.

Es más, a menos que tengas 2 dedos de frente y la vida te haya dado algún que otro buen palo, tú existencia está enfocada a escapar como sea de ese centro gravitatorio que entre otras cosas solo tiene un objetivo en este estercolero de país... acabar contigo.

Cuanto más rápido huyas de él mejor, así que mejor vamos a olvidar eso de que *ninguna mujer quiere saber nada de un hombre que no trabaje, *y reconstruamos la frase mejor: *ninguna mujer quiere a ningún hombre que no esté mazao de gimnasio, que no sea un frente mono, moreno, ojos azules, que esté podrido de pasta, que se pueda viogenizar sin peligro, que te quite de trabajar, y que te pague los viajes y caprichos cuando ella quiera y como quiera.*

Asi que no sé, si tu ves ser un perdedor no convertirse en un puto esclavo de "esa cosa", que es eso es lo que más abunda en este país en su gran mayoría, adelante.

Que dios se apiade de tu alma.


----------



## XRL (12 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


>



aquí trabajan:remeros con hijos,maricones como el del video para tener para popper y darse por culo y las charos


----------



## F.Alonso21 (12 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Muchos de familiares,herencias.
> Antes la gente vendía patrimonio ahora no.
> Ahora está pasando lo que usa generaciones viviendo en casa de abuelo o padres.
> Yo no veia desde hace años pero ahora ya se ve mucho.
> ...



Me alegro de esos ejemplos, no es tan sencillo llegar a eso.

El problema que ya no da para tener hijos, y en el caso de ser hombre ya te miran mal si ven que no gastas un duro, ganas poco o eres casapapi.

Ya no hablemos de la mentalidad de las mujeres de menos de 40 ahora...

En grandes ciudades esto es casi imposible lo que mencionas, si acaso para invasoras del norte de Africa a base de paguita.



HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Universal los cojones. Si acaso renta básica vacunal.
> 
> ¿O te piensas que no van a poner condiciones eugenésicas?



Tal cual, la clave tambien es negarse al dinero digital.



Black Jack dijo:


> De hecho, es justo al revés. La primera gran renuncia ha sido a formar una familia. Y como ya no puedes formar una familia, pues renuncias al curro, ¿para qué romperse el lomo si el hombre por 4 perras sobrevive sin problemas?



+1, pero eso vino de la viogen+ que todas curraran+ derechos extras apra ellas .

Sumale el precio de las viviendas, el gran paro y la mierda de salarios.

Ya tienes el inicio de eso.



trukutruku dijo:


> Mas inmis. Se han dado cuenta que en españa como les de a todos por despertsr les cambian al titere e igual les ponen a alguien a quien no controlan.
> 
> Solucion? La misma quenen francia y suecia. Petsr el pais de inmigracion que solo votara a 1 partido para que sea ingobernable o para que salga siempre alguno de los perritos de las élites.



Eso hacen, sin inmigracion no nos arruinaban a precios alts o salarios bajos.

Son escoria sin moral alguna, ni humanidad.



tilo_amarillo dijo:


> Llenarnos el país de marronidos, acelerar la balcanización inminente de las sociedades occidentales para terminar de destruirlas. En Washington tienen claro que quieren destruir Europa para quitarse un competidor ahora que llega la escasez. Y cuando se desate la miseria, las sociedades "plurales" van a caer en el caos absoluto. Ahmed, Mamadú o Wilson saben qué harán para dar de comer a sus larvas si no hay de dónde sacar. Nos dirigimos a un gran enfrentamiento social, y cuanta más división cultural haya, más destrucción nacional habrá.



Eso es lo que quieren.

Ya veremos que acaba pasando, vana salir nacionalismos gordos y como sigan apretando ya veremos.





Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> A ver qué dice la wikipedia... Great Resignation - Wikipedia
> 
> _Much of the layoffs and resignations were driven by women, who disproportionately work in industries that were affected most by the lockdowns
> COVID-19 stimulus payments and rises in unemployment benefits have allowed those who rely on low-wage jobs for survival to stay home
> ...



Tambien los locos obsesos de las ciudades se han largado al campo a teletrabajar o bien a currar de otra cosa.

Logico y encima se han dado cuenta que cada año curraban mas para tener menos... (en USA).



Sardónica dijo:


> Propaganda.
> Estado mental inducido para el gran reseteo con paga universal de 400 criptomaravedíes y reclusión en el metaverso.
> 
> Muestran una tendencia a las ovejas porque como buenas ovejas siguen al rebaño.
> ...



+1



CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> pero aqui estoy en mi puesto, al igual que mañana, pasado, el siguiente.....a esperas de que o todo esto explote o yo me muera, lo q



Lo de las vacunas, encierros y jodienda ya ha sido el no go de libro.

Rechazaria mañana un puesto de 5k si me obligan a ponerme esa mierda y la gracia que si tengo posibilidades de ello y actualmente gano menos que mucha gente.



ako dijo:


> A mi los encierros me cambiaron la mentalidad, los borregos tragaron con el recorte de libertades, ya no merecen nada.. El contrato social se rompió. 2 años y medio sin pegar ni chapa.... Que les follen a todos.
> 
> Ya la comida de rabo a Biden y pegarse un tiro al pie de la economía europea de gobalistas lo remata todo. Ni un euro mas, de contribuyente brutal a percibidor nato.
> No me piro de este estercolero de ladrones por temas familiares.



La verdad que no pienso llorar por casi nadie, mas que por gente cercana.

Si pudiera estafarlos y robarlos a muchos lo haria, ya que he visto que me dispararian a la cabeza por decir la verdad o criticar esta puta mierda.
Lastima que aqui no haya la opcion de hacer lo del lobo de wall street, mas de uno se lo merece.

Y hasta ahora los que eramos buenas personas solamente nos han pisoteado, nos han dejado la mierda que nadie queria, nadie se acuerda de nosotros, es algo para no perdonar jamas, y es que a partir deniveles cualificados comprendes mejor el mundo en el que vives y lo que ha pasado con esta plandemia.
Ni la gente es tan lista como dicen, ni tiene cojones como dicen , ni son buenos por naturalzeza como dicen, ni dice la verdad y se guia por modas-influencias y el dinero es lo unico que les importa, eso el gregarismo y caer bien (ojo que otros por ser buenazos se la meten doblada sus familiares-empresarios-amigos, yo les llamo los corderos degollados que no supieron espabilar a tiempo).

Pero acabas de resumir lo que me ha dejado claro que vivimos entre adoradores del diablo, que escupen sobre sus vidas y la tuya en contra del interes nacional, en contra del interes CIUDADANO y en contra de NUESTRO NVIEL DE VIDA , LIBERTADES, FUTURO Y VIDA.

Yo tengo claro que mi enemigo es el que ha matado ya entre protocolos genocidas, virus biologico echado en ciertos sitios y vacunas a 120.000 españoles y que PUTIN no es ninguno de ellos y quiero gasolina barata PUNTO.
O que quienes matan europeos con su religion son los que les compramos petroleo , pero de esos no decimos nada verdad=?


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Sep 2022)

TODO REMERO ES, POR TANTO, *COLABORACIONISTA.*


Que quede bien claro.


----------



## greg_house (5 Sep 2022)

Ya lo hemos hablado.

La gente baja el ritmo o deja de currar porque estan hasta los cojones de ver como se ayuda y se promueve a gentuza.

Ya esta bien cojones!!!!


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Me gusta mucho más esta otra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y mañana* a madrugar...*


----------



## Doctor Nunca (7 Sep 2022)

Si me pagáis el alquiler dejo de remar 

Ah, que no.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Oct 2022)

Venga... a la cama ya.

Que mañana hay que remar...


----------

